# Going grey -- so young?!



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our male is only 4 years old (5 in June). He's getting pretty grey around his face and under his chin. 

What age did your V start to grey? 

I've noticed from photos that the Visla's with his face & head shape seem to grey more than the ones with a pointier face & deeper set eyes like our female. 

Here's a few pictures of him - isn't he distinguished and cute?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's our female and male together so you can see the different face shapes - I'm interested to see if my theory about one bloodline/face shape graying earlier is accurate.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 2 and he has a few gray hairs on his muzzle already. Just around his lips, he has a very masculine head shape


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is 7-years-old now (approx.) and he's getting quite a bit of gray under his chin and sprinkled over his body... even on his feet. I first started noticing the gray beginning to appear at around 5 years of age. 

And to answer the question at the end of your first post up above... YES! He IS distinguished and cute!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE started turning grey @ 41/2 ? is it genetics or living with me !!!!! LOL


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@vizsla baby- yes he is very cute! 

My H is 2. He has that similar shape of head as your boy but a bit more jowly. 

We will be in trouble when he gets grey- lots of people think he's a puppy because of his bouncy, playful nature. And sometimes, if He's very bouncy, we fib about his age and say he's 10m! 

When he goes grey we will be rumbled. Unless we can get some 'just for men' for dogs


----------

